# Adding a washer drain to main drain stack....



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

One method is to cut above the cleanout or 90 and remove wye for the sink. Then use a ram bit like this one to clean the pipe out of the existing clean out. Add a 3x2 double wye to reconnect the sink and washer.


----------



## phantomvs (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice , this is sort of what i had in mind.

Do i add a double wye or a double sanitary tee ?

I guess also to reattach the 3" ABS i should use a Fernco as it probably won't give enough to glue a coupling in.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Since we dis not want to cut up our basement floor, I just ran a ten foot piece of 1 1/2 pvc to the floor drain, then did up the P-trap and wash tub as normal. Before that, was a inch hose with a air allowance trap, connected to the old washer that came with the house.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

how for to the left from main stack are you planning on running pipe to wash machine? just unscrew clean out screw in a male fitting glue a 45 street then a 3 inch wye turned up. glue new clean out on the wye then continue 3" horizontal using hanger a maximum every 4' at a 1/4" per 1' fall. then depending on how far away pipe is from main stack from there on what to do. either place 3 " trap with a min. of 18 stand pipe.or a t turned reduced to 2" up to use an air admittance valve (aav) then trap with 18" stand pipe.

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=128&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:79


----------



## phantomvs (Jul 19, 2012)

jaydevries said:


> how for to the left from main stack are you planning on running pipe to wash machine? just unscrew clean out screw in a male fitting glue a 45 street then a 3 inch wye turned up. glue new clean out on the wye then continue 3" horizontal using hanger a maximum every 4' at a 1/4" per 1' fall. then depending on how far away pipe is from main http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...w=128&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:79


The new location is about 12 feet from the main drain .

I tryed finding an adapter for the cleanout but its a 3 1/2" threaded cap. There are no adapters for that...atleast i didn't find any.


----------

